# Adresse postale Orange?



## Fìx (17 Avril 2009)

Bonjour,

J'suis désolé de devoir ouvrir un sujet pour ça... mais j'ai un dossier urgent à renvoyer à Orange pour ma copine, et j'ai retourné le net 50 fois depuis c'matin en mettant différents mots-clé... et j'arrive pas à mettre la main sur ce que je cherche...

C'est pourtant simple :


Il me faut simplement l'adresse postale où renvoyer un "Contrat de cession de ligne mobile Orange"...

J'ai appellé le service Orange, attendu évidemment 1/4 d'heure pour avoir quelqu'un... et il se trouve que j'm'étais trompé de numéro ; j'étais à l'assistance des lignes fixes!:hein: Bien sûr, il n'avait pas l'adresse que j'recherchais! (geuuu!!)... il allait me passer le numéro de l'assistance téléphonique Orange spéciale mobile... quand j'lui ai raccroché à la gu°°°°!


Est ce que quelqu'un sait please? :rose:


Merci davance!


----------



## PadawanMac (18 Avril 2009)

Sans certitudes, je pense que ce doit être la même qu'en cas de résiliation :

Orange Internet - Service Clients 
33734 BORDEAUX Cedex 9

A+


----------



## Fìx (18 Avril 2009)

PadawanMac a dit:


> Sans certitudes, je pense que ce doit être la même qu'en cas de résiliation :
> 
> Orange Internet - Service Clients
> 33734 BORDEAUX Cedex 9
> ...




Merci de ta réponse!...  

Mais depuis, j'ai pété un câble et j'suis allé à la boutique orange et j'leur ai demandé de se démerder à la trouver! (z'auriez dû voir l'air vilain que j'ai pris!!! :modo: J'aurai pu faire peur à 3 fillettes de 5 ans en même temps!! :affraid: )

Alors après avoir cru toute la journée que ça aurait pu être à Créteil, puis à Marne La Vallée, puis à Paris même..... finalement, c'est à...... Blois! :hein:

J'la donne au cas où ça puisse dépanner un jour quelqu'un :

*Service Client Mobile Orange 
TX013 
41965 BLOIS CEDEX 09*


Voilà!^^ Mais merci quand même!!


----------

